# Pulling feeling / dull aches in the uterus?



## amyblackstone

Hi ladies,

Have any of you experienced pulling pain or dull ache in the uterus in early pregnancy? We recently found out we are pregnant, and I just missed my period yesterday. But I have occasional stretching/pulling feeling in my uterus. Is that normal? I am worried sick about everything now. 

Thanks a lot for any input.

Love,
Amy.


----------



## celine

I think its the norm, i feel quite achy there myself


----------



## MamaK

Hi ya,

After all that I have posted here (and everyones great advice) and stuff that I have googled, it seems to be normal, stretching... as it needs to make room for the growing baby.

I actually didnt feel any stretching in m uterus until 2 days ago... but for everyone it is different.

If in any doubt, I am sure your Dr / midwife will put your mind at rest if you call them ;)

xxx


----------



## amyblackstone

Thanks ladies. You have really helped to put my mind at rest. :) DH wants to wait a couple more days and be reaally sure it is not a chem, so I can't see a doctor till then. I am worrying about everything and feeling rather irritable. Plus, I have these headaches and tiredness.. And a jerk for a boss who keeps stressing me out! Sorry for the rant but feels good to get it out of the system.


----------



## nataliecn

it's normal, and last quite a while... i'm nearly 18 weeks and I still get pulling feelings!

heads up to something i experience a lot, if i move to quickly and turn my side, i sometimes get a sharp stabbing pain almost... it's the ligaments stretching! normal normal normal!

as long as the pain isn't REALLY bad, and there's no bleeding with it!


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Congratulations on your :bfp: Amy!!! The pulling sensations will come and go. I am sure everything will be fine. Let us know when you go see the doctor. 

:dust:
Jeannie


----------



## wishing4ababy

yes hun. I still get them from time to time. Mine used to feel like :witch: was on her way in! I spent most of 1st tri running to the loo - either to be sick or to check my pants!!!! xxx


----------



## Sparkleyone

Its definitely normal. In my first pregnancy I found these pains very worrying, and kept checking my knickers at every possible opportunity! I'm now into my 2nd pregnancy, and experiencing them again! They were alot worse around the time my period should have been due. They come in waves, and are completely normal. You'll find as your pregnancy progresses, you'll experience new pains/ aches etc. xx


----------



## softsoap

I have the pain you get when you ovulate and have some crampping. Headachs here too, and some dry mouth.I really want the achy feeling to go away myself. But, i heard it is necessary for the growing baby. Prayers to you, and congrats!!




amyblackstone said:


> Thanks ladies. You have really helped to put my mind at rest. :) DH wants to wait a couple more days and be reaally sure it is not a chem, so I can't see a doctor till then. I am worrying about everything and feeling rather irritable. Plus, I have these headaches and tiredness.. And a jerk for a boss who keeps stressing me out! Sorry for the rant but feels good to get it out of the system.


----------



## kiwimama

I read your uterus grows 1000 times(!) it's normal size in the 9 mths of pregnancy. So stretching and aching is completely normal!


----------



## Dukechick

1000 times?? Whoa....

I get the pulling and stretching feelings too. I had them quite a bit for a few days around 4wks 5 days, and then it stopped. Kind of worried me, but now I'm 5 wks 1 day, and I've had it again for the last 2 days. Feels kinda cool cuz it's getting ready for a change!


----------



## amyblackstone

Wow thanks for all the info. :) 1000 times! I am gonna be bigggg!! :) Yay! :) 

There is no bleeding, my temps are high, and I have missed my period. My LP is usually 12 days but today is 15 DPO and temp is high. The :bfp: is still faint though (from today's FMU) but I guess it is still early.. :) Might go see a doc tomorrow if temp is still high and :bfp: gets at least a bit darker :)

Thanks for all the support! :hugs:

Love,
Amy.


----------



## YannaBear

I'm almost 3 weeks and I have this pulling feeling but it's not painful just uncomfortable. It's not all the time either just on random occasion. In the end Ill go to the doctors just to get peace of mind but I have a feeling it'll be alright.


----------



## vermeil

I had that strange pulling - stretching feeling from week 4 to 10 approximately - been less common since week 10. Just your uterus expanding, it gets bigger much faster than the baby. it's all good :)


----------



## Jenniferm

I just found out I'm pregnant 5 weeks and here lately I have this pain, it is not very bad at all but it's there. I have it on both sides and it doesn't last vey long but I can feel it so I'm worried. I don't have my first appt until jan 13 so I am just looking for other peoples opinions.


----------



## reach_eden

I've had the pains on the sides too...even now I get some strange pulling feelings. As long as you are not bleeding, keep your head up! Water water water! And rest as often as possible!! I hope you appt. goes well on the 13th!!!


----------



## Karabub

I literally just started getting em and it made me a bit worried. It's only on the right side and it goes away when I press my hand on it, not painful just uncomfortable( im 5 weeks 6 days) Glad to know it's perfectly normal! 

All the best everyone :)


----------

